# 24" FullHD/1200p oder 27" 1440p als Alternative nach Flop mit Dell 2713HM und Eizo Foris 2333BK



## Cyberian (7. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe mal eine Frage bzw. mehrere. Ich zocke schon seit 2007 auf meinem alt ehrwürdigen Asus VW222U 1680x1050 22" Monitor und frage mich ob ein Monitorupgrade sinnvoll wäre, denn er funktioniert ja noch und ich gebe eben ungern "sinnlos" Geld aus. Der PC ist für mich in meiner Studentenbude (kein TV) aber auch gleichzeitig Multimediazentrale also DVDs, Youtube, Watchever sowie Onlinemediatheken als TV-Ersatz. Meine sonstige Hardware seht ihr in der Signatur. Ich spiele bunt gemischt FPS, RPGs, Third-Person Actiontitel und ganz selten Total War RTS. Mein Sitzabstand ist beim Zocken ca. 60-70cm beim anschauen von Medien ca. 80-100cm. Verteilung würde ich sagen 40% Zocken 30% Surfen/Youtube zwischendurch und 30% Medien anschauen. Möchte keine Korea Vorschläge ohne deutsche Garantie .

Option 1: Wechsel auf einen 1080p Monitor wie den Eizo Foris 2333 mit IPS-Panel super Reaktions und Inputlagzeiten. Da er nur 1" größer ist hat er mit 1080p natürlich auch eine bessere Pixeldichte. Nachteil kein Pivot was ich bei nem neuen Monitor wirklich gerne hätte um Fotos die hochkant aufgenommen wurden schön groß darstellen zu können z.B.. Keine wirklich merkbar größere Diagonale wieder die Frage würde sich das überhaupt lohnen?

Option 2: Wechsel auf einen 1080p Monitor mit 144Hz wie den BenQ 2420 Refresh. Weiterhin TN wie mein jetziger aber eben die Hz Vorteile. Er ist knapp 2" größer, also wäre die Pixeldichte  kaum besser als bei meinem jetzigen.

Option 3: Wechsel auf einen 27" 1080p Monitor mit 120/144Hz oder einen mit IPS und dafür 60Hz. Jeweils natürlich mit den Vorteilen durch IPS oder eben 120Hz aber generell das Nachteil der sogar schlechteren Pixeldichte im Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen bei "nur" größerer Diagonale. Diese Option wäre aber natürlich beim anschauen von Medien, Filmen usw. ggf von Vorteil da man dabei etwas weiter weg sitzt als beim Zocken und daher die größere Diagonale genießen könnte.

Option 4: Wechsel auf einen 27" 1440p Monitor IPS 60Hz z.B. den LG Flatron 27EA83-D der laut PRAD sehr gut spieletauglich ist und eine sehr schöne Pixeldichte Plus 27" Diagonale bietet. Nachteil der höchste Preis und die Frage was macht man wenn die Graka die 1440p nicht mehr schafft? Macht es dann sinn auf 720p zu gehen da das genau die Hälfte ist und somit die Interpolation am besten funktionieren sollte. Man könnte dann ja wieder MSAA usw. dazuschalten.

Ich hoffe auf ein Paar Tips. Vielen Dank im Vorraus wenn mir noch mehr Fragen einfallen editiere ich noch mal aber momentan wäre das alles .


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist der Umstieg von 1050p auf 1080p sinnvoll oder doch gleich 1440p?*



> Option 1: Wechsel auf einen 1080p Monitor wie den Eizo Foris 2333 mit  IPS-Panel super Reaktions und Inputlagzeiten. Da er nur 1" größer ist  hat er mit 1080p natürlich auch eine bessere Pixeldichte. Nachteil kein  Pivot was ich bei nem neuen Monitor wirklich gerne hätte um Fotos die  hochkant aufgenommen wurden schön groß darstellen zu können z.B.. Keine  wirklich merkbar größere Diagonale wieder die Frage würde sich das  überhaupt lohnen?


Die Eigenschaften des Eizo hast du ja bereits genannt.  Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage, ob die Fotodarstellung so einen großen Wert bei dir einnimmt. 



> Option 3: Wechsel auf einen 27" 1080p Monitor mit 120/144Hz oder einen  mit IPS und dafür 60Hz. Jeweils natürlich mit den Vorteilen durch IPS  oder eben 120Hz aber generell das Nachteil der sogar schlechteren  Pixeldichte im Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen bei "nur" größerer  Diagonale. Diese Option wäre aber natürlich beim anschauen von Medien,  Filmen usw. ggf von Vorteil da man dabei etwas weiter weg sitzt als beim  Zocken und daher die größere Diagonale genießen könnte.


Von Vorteil wäre das Thema "Medien,  Filme usw" nur mit einem IPS-Monitor. Die Farbgenauigkeit spielt eine wichtige Rolle. Sonst geht oftmals viel Atmosphäre flöten. 144Hz sind vor allem bei schnellen Shootern wirklich nützlich. Für manche ist es ein Killer-Feature. 



> Option 4: Wechsel auf einen 27" 1440p Monitor IPS 60Hz z.B. den LG  Flatron 27EA83-D der laut PRAD sehr gut spieletauglich ist und eine sehr  schöne Pixeldichte Plus 27" Diagonale bietet. Nachteil der höchste  Preis und die Frage was macht man wenn die Graka die 1440p nicht mehr  schafft? Macht es dann sinn auf 720p zu gehen da das genau die Hälfte  ist und somit die Interpolation am besten funktionieren sollte. Man  könnte dann ja wieder MSAA usw. dazuschalten.


Ob die Karte mit der Auflösung zurecht kommt ist immer eine Frage der Spiele. Hier solltest du am besten die Benchmarks im Netz mal anschauen. Die Auflösung runter schrauben wäre eine Option. Wirklich empfehlen würde ich es aber nicht. Eher würde ich die Details im Spiel anpassen. Oder aber im Extremfall die Karte übertakten. 

Mein Fazit:

Das was du suchst, ist meiner Meinung nach ein sehr guter Allrounder. Der LG 27EA83-D ist eines der besten Geräte mit 2560x1440p.  
Bei FullHD wäre es auch ein LG, welcher gute Leistungen in allen Bereichen abliefert -> LG IPS277L -> PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS277L-BN 
Alternative wäre der Asus. Allerdings häufen sich hier die Problemmeldungen -> PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VN279QLB

Bei den 23-24" Geräten wäre meine Empfehlung der Eizo Foris FS2333 oder der Dell P2414H -> Dell Professional P2414H, 23.8" (860-BBBQ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Cyberian (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist der Umstieg von 1050p auf 1080p sinnvoll oder doch gleich 1440p?*

Vielen Dank für Deine Antworten und wie denkst du über die Frage der wirklichen Verbesserung beim Sprung vom 1050 auf 1080p also gerade ob sie 23/24 Zoll mit 1080p wirklich lohnt im Vergleich zu meinen 22" 1050p?

Und die Frage nach der nötigen Pixeldichte bei meinem Sitzabstand? Denn irgendwie denke ich mir ich würde schon gerne gleich auf 27" gehen damit der Unterschied in der Diagonalen auch wirklich Merkbar ist aber da bin ich mir halt nicht sicher ob dann FullHd langt bei meinen Abständen.

Danke


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist der Umstieg von 1050p auf 1080p sinnvoll oder doch gleich 1440p?*



> Vielen Dank für Deine Antworten und wie denkst du über die Frage der  wirklichen Verbesserung beim Sprung vom 1050 auf 1080p also gerade ob  sie 23/24 Zoll mit 1080p wirklich lohnt im Vergleich zu meinen 22"  1050p?


Grundsätzlich ist es ja so: Je mehr Pixel um so detaillierter kann ein Bild dargestellt werden. Außerdem geht es hier ja nicht nur um die Pixel, sondern auch um den Wechsel auf ein anderes Panel. Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich das ganze also schon! 



> Und die Frage nach der nötigen Pixeldichte bei meinem Sitzabstand? Denn  irgendwie denke ich mir ich würde schon gerne gleich auf 27" gehen damit  der Unterschied in der Diagonalen auch wirklich Merkbar ist aber da bin  ich mir halt nicht sicher ob dann FullHd langt bei meinen Abständen.


60-70cm sollten schon reichen. Wobei es halt nicht ideal ist. Aber das empfindet ja bekanntlich jeder anders.


----------



## Cyberian (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist der Umstieg von 1050p auf 1080p sinnvoll oder doch gleich 1440p?*

Also das heißt du meinst es lohnt sich schon alleine auf Grund des Panels von meinem alten zu wechseln. Ich denke ich würde wirklich wohl nur die Varianten Eizo Foris bei 23" oder eben den LG 27EA83-D ins Auge fassen Du hast schon recht auf ein TN Panel zu wechseln nur wegen 144Hz ist es mir nicht Wert soviel Shooter zocke ich nicht ernsthaft Online und Offline ist es eh nicht nötig  und bei 27" FullHd habe ich Angst das es mir zu schlecht aussieht dann wegen dem Sitzabstand.


----------



## McRoll (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist der Umstieg von 1050p auf 1080p sinnvoll oder doch gleich 1440p?*

Wegen dem Sitzabstand kann ich dich beruhigen, du wirst keine Pixel sehen sofern du nicht direkt vor dem Bildschirm sitzt, bzw extrem genau hinschaust. So ab 50 cm ist das kein Problem, sitzt du näher dran, dann schon.

Ein 1440 p Bildschirm is schon eine nette Sache - bedenke aber dass er auch eine entsprechende Hardware voraussetzt. Die Grafikkarte muss deutlich mehr Pixel stemmen, das heißt für dich entweder mehr Geld für die Graka/öfter aufrüsten oder Runterschrauben von Details um flüssig spielen zu können. Ich sehe dass du eine 7970 er hast- noch langt sie für die meisten Spiele auch in hoher Auflösung, aber sobald die "Nextgen"- Teile kommen wirds knapp.

Schließlich spielt die Geschwindigkeit auch eine Rolle- ein 1440p ist schon merkbar langsamer als ein auf Spiele optimierter Monitor in Full HD, die 120 Hz sind deutlich angenehmer fürs Auge als 60 (zumindest für mein Empfinden), weil weniger verwischt, das Bild bliebt in Bewegung deutlich schärfer - hier muss man abwägen wie viel Wert man auf sowas legt und wie sehr es einem auffällt.

Entscheide dich einfach danach was du am meisten vor dem Monitor tust - wenn du viel spielst würd ich zu einem schnellen Monitor von Asus oder BenQ raten und ein bisschen Bildqualität (TN-Panel) zugunsten der Geschwindigkeit opfern, willst du alles machen ist der Eizo Foris wohl eine gute Wahl wenn du mit der Größe leben kannst. Ausgehend von deinem Angaben ist ein Allrounder wohl besser als dedizierter Zockermonitor.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist der Umstieg von 1050p auf 1080p sinnvoll oder doch gleich 1440p?*



Cyberian schrieb:


> Also das heißt du meinst es lohnt sich schon alleine auf Grund des Panels von meinem alten zu wechseln. Ich denke ich würde wirklich wohl nur die Varianten Eizo Foris bei 23" oder eben den LG 27EA83-D ins Auge fassen Du hast schon recht auf ein TN Panel zu wechseln nur wegen 144Hz ist es mir nicht Wert soviel Shooter zocke ich nicht ernsthaft Online und Offline ist es eh nicht nötig  und bei 27" FullHd habe ich Angst das es mir zu schlecht aussieht dann wegen dem Sitzabstand.


 Dann heißt es jetzt also: Eizo oder LG 
Mit beiden Monitoren machst du nichts falsch! Jetzt musst du halt nur wissen, was dir eher zusagt.


----------



## Cyberian (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist der Umstieg von 1050p auf 1080p sinnvoll oder doch gleich 1440p?*

Naja mal sehen was der Weihnachtsmann bringt ... ne Spaß eigentlich ganz urspünglich hatte ich mit dem neuen Eizo geliebäugelt also dem 240Hz Teil finde die Tests aber nicht so Super daher all diese Unentschlossenheit. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe ich überlege weiter und behalte die Preise im auge und wenn was passt dann schlöag ich zu habe ja keinen Druck da meiner ja noch funktioniert ^^


----------



## Cyberian (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist der Umstieg von 1050p auf 1080p sinnvoll oder doch gleich 1440p?*

Sorry für den Doppelpost zuallerst aber wusste nicht wie ich den Thread sonst wieder nach oben bekommen sollte  und wollte keinen neuen eröffnen.

Ich habe nochhmal etwas weitergesucht und bin auf den Dell 2713HM gestoßen dieser scheint von allen Marken 1440p Geräten das mit Abstand beste P/L Verhältnis zu haben. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Teil oder besitzt es sogar selbst und möchte davon berichten? 

Mir ist klar das der Inputlag im Vergleich zu dem von LG der oben bereits von mir genannt wurde schlechter ist aber merkt man das wirklich so extrem? Ich spiele kaum Multiplayer Shooter habe zwar CS GO und BF3 aber das zocke ich nur Casualmäßig. Das einzige das ich mal "kompetitiv" gespielt habe war World of Tanks welches durch Server Berechnung nicht so schnell wie FPS ist. Ansonsten spiele ich für mich allein zwar Shooter aber eben auch viel RPGs oder Third Person Action usw.. 

Also die Frage glaubt ihr ich würde viel verkehrt machen wenn ich mir den Dell hole? Laut PRAD Test ist er in Sachen Verabrietung Ergonomie usw. sogar besser als der LG, Garantie ist bei beiden 3 Jahre das einzige wirklich schlechtere das mir beim lesen aufgefallen ist ist eben der Inputlag. Ich kann aber nichtmal sagen ob mein aktueller Monitor einen Inputlag hat der niedriger oder höher ist daher weiß ich nicht ob ich es merken würde.

Ich hoffe auf Tipps oder weitere Antworten vielen Dank Euch allen.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist der Umstieg von 1050p auf 1080p sinnvoll oder doch gleich 1440p?*

Wenn er dir von den Eigenschaften her reicht, kannst du ihn ruhig kaufen. Für mich persönlich wäre er nichts, da ich ungern Kompromisse eingehe. Gerade in der Preisklasse. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Gerät nur bedingt Spieletauglich. Die Latenzzeit ist mir zu hoch. Wenn du allerdings keine Shooter spielst, dann stellt der Monitor durchaus eine Option dar.


----------



## Cyberian (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich spiele schon Shooter aber eben selten bis gar nicht mehr Online da ich mich dabei viel zu sehr über meine Mitspieler aufrege und ich gerne Storyspiele mag. Wenn Online dann nur noch solche Dinge wie Arma 3 oder Borderlands COOP Shooter eben ansonsten wie bereits gesagt eher RPGs und Third Person Action. Das Problem für mich ist ich habe keine Ahnung ob ich den Lag merken würde  .


----------



## Painkiller (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist der Umstieg von 1050p auf 1080p sinnvoll oder doch gleich 1440p?*

Da hilft dann wohl nur ein Feldversuch. Wobei es schwer ist solche Monitore bei Händlern anzutreffen.


----------



## Cyberian (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist der Umstieg von 1050p auf 1080p sinnvoll oder doch gleich 1440p?*

Tja dann bleibt wohl nur die Option bestellen und vom Fernabnahmegesetz Gebrauch machen denn in keinem Laden kann ich das Ding mit den Games Testen die ich zu Hause spiele und das ganze auf meiner Hardware ^^.


----------



## Cyberian (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist der Umstieg von 1050p auf 1080p sinnvoll oder doch gleich 1440p?*

So also ich habe den Dell U2713HM jetzt seit 2 Tagen bei mir und muss sagen ich werde ihn zurückschicken. Vor allem wegen einem riesigen Pixelfehler, plus einem weiteren kleineren und massivem Backlightbleeding oben rechts und unten links.
Der Inputlag ist grenzwertig und stört bei Shootern schon, weshalb ich mir auch keinen Austauschmonitor zusenden lassen werde sondern etwas alternatives Suche. Wenn sonst alles in Ordnung gewesen wäre hätte ich ihn vermutlich behalten da ich den Lag eben nur bei Shootern merke aber so gehe ich den Kompromiss nicht ein.
An sich also von der Ergonomie usw. find ich ihn total genial auch das Bild an sich ist Klasse aber das alles langt mir nicht um einen zweiten zu bestellen, da ich eben doch am meisten Spiele und Filme bzw Serien gucke und dabei sind der Lag plus das Backlightbleeding eben am meisten störend.

Nun geht die Suche wieder von vorne los. Der LG 1440p ist mir mit seinen 650€ einfach zu teuer ehrlich gesagt, Korea Monitore bleiben augeschlossen, da ich wenn schon DELL so viele Pixelfehler produziert, keine Lust auf hin und hersenden nach Korea habe. Also suche ich nach Tips im Bereich 23" oder eben 24" mit FullHD oder auch 1920x1200 wenn es da was schnelles Spieletaugliches mit IPS gibt um etwas mehr Pixel in der Höhe zu haben ggf.. 27" mit FullHD möchte ich gern vermeiden habe auf dem DELL extra mal FullHD bei der Diagonale getestet und muss sagen dabei stört mich das Aliasing schon sehr. 
Dabei stellt sich wahrscheinlich wieder nur die Frage nach Eizo Foris 2333 wenn es IPS und hohe Qualität sein soll oder einem der üblichen verdächtigen 144Hz Monitore. Habe ich etwas übersehen? Bei den 144Hz TN Panelen würde mich vor allem interessieren welcher nun die besten Farben hat der Asus oder das Refresh vom Benq 2420T? Also kurz gesagt lohnt der deutliche Aufpreis zum BenQ überhaupt? Ich bin für alle Vorschläge offen vom WQHD erstmal geheilt und will einfach gute Bildqualität und schnelle Reaktion mit niedrigem Lag zum Zocken und Filme bzw. Serien schauen. Pivot wäre nett ist aber kein absolutes muss.

Gruß Cyb


----------



## Tobsen218 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 23" oder 24" Zoll FullHD oder 1920x1200 als Alternative nach Flop mit Dell 2713HM*

Ich schließe mich hier einfach mal an. Aktuell tendiere ich zum XL2411t. Ich habe auch schon einige Modelle getestet (inkl. U2713hm), leider ohne große Zufriedenheit.

Ich glaube, dass der Eizo FS2333 alle Anforderungen erfüllen kann, sowohl meine als auch die des TE 
Das Design bleibt dabei leider Geschmackssache...


----------



## Abductee (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 23" oder 24" Zoll FullHD oder 1920x1200 als Alternative nach Flop mit Dell 2713HM*

Was ist mit dem 23" Dell?
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" (859-10143/859-10144) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Tobsen218 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 23" oder 24" Zoll FullHD oder 1920x1200 als Alternative nach Flop mit Dell 2713HM*

zu hoher input lag


----------



## soth (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 23" oder 24" Zoll FullHD oder 1920x1200 als Alternative nach Flop mit Dell 2713HM*

Der Input-Lag beträgt 1,1ms. 
Wenn dir das zu lange ist gibt es nicht viele Alternativen.


----------



## Tobsen218 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 23" oder 24" Zoll FullHD oder 1920x1200 als Alternative nach Flop mit Dell 2713HM*

Es ist schwe zu definieren ob es am input lag oder an der Schaltzeit des Panels liegt. Es fühlt sich jedenfalls nicht flüssig an.


----------



## Abductee (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 23" oder 24" Zoll FullHD oder 1920x1200 als Alternative nach Flop mit Dell 2713HM*

Hattest du den 23" Dell schon ausprobiert?


----------



## Tobsen218 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 23" oder 24" Zoll FullHD oder 1920x1200 als Alternative nach Flop mit Dell 2713HM*

Von dem sprechen wir doch gerade...


----------



## Abductee (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 23" oder 24" Zoll FullHD oder 1920x1200 als Alternative nach Flop mit Dell 2713HM*

Ich hab hier nur gelesen das du den Dell 2713HM ausprobiert hast, nicht den Dell UltraSharp U2312HM


----------



## Tobsen218 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 23" oder 24" Zoll FullHD oder 1920x1200 als Alternative nach Flop mit Dell 2713HM*

Steht vor mir...


----------



## Painkiller (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 23" oder 24" Zoll FullHD oder 1920x1200 als Alternative nach Flop mit Dell 2713HM*

Wenn es 27" + 2560x1440 sein soll, bleibt eigentlich nur ein Gerät:

LG Electronics Flatron 27EA83-D, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron 27EA83-D


----------



## Cyberian (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 23" oder 24" Zoll FullHD oder 1920x1200 als Alternative nach Flop mit Dell 2713HM*

Ich habe jetzt den Eizo Foris 2333 BK hier und muss sagen er hat tolle Farben ist schön schnell hat keine Pixelfehler aber er hat zwei sowas von brutal große Lichthöfe das ich schon fast entsetzt bin. Machen die Herstelle überhaupt keine Qualitätskontrollen mehr? Ich finde es total ätzend das man hier mehr mit hin und herschicken beschäftigt ist als damit auf seinem neuen Monitor zu zocken... 

Nun schwanke ich ob ich den Eizo Foris mir nochmal im Austausch schicken lassen oder einen dritten Versuche und wenn ich mir einen dritten hole nach dem DELL 2713HM und dem Eizo Foris 2333 BK käme wohl wirklich nur noch der LG in Frage also der 27EA83-D aber ich muss sagen da hadere ich wegem dem schon sehr hohen PReis eben mit mir...


----------



## Abductee (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 23" oder 24" Zoll FullHD oder 1920x1200 als Alternative nach Flop mit Dell 2713HM*

Kannst du mal ein Bild von deinen Lichthöfen machen?
PRAD | Test Monitor Eizo Foris FS2333-BK Teil 6


----------



## Cyberian (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 23" oder 24" Zoll FullHD oder 1920x1200 als Alternative nach Flop mit Dell 2713HM*

Klaro hier habe es eben schnell gemacht nur Iphone 4 Kamera habe keine andere hier aber es ist deutlich denke ich. Leider... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 23" oder 24" Zoll FullHD oder 1920x1200 als Alternative nach Flop mit Dell 2713HM*

Ist das bei maximaler Helligkeit?


----------



## Cyberian (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 23" oder 24" Zoll FullHD oder 1920x1200 als Alternative nach Flop mit Dell 2713HM*

Ja aber selbst bei 50% ist es immer noch fast genauso deutlich. Wieso fragst du findest du es etwa nicht heftig?


----------



## Abductee (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 23" oder 24" Zoll FullHD oder 1920x1200 als Alternative nach Flop mit Dell 2713HM*

Wenn man sich die Lichthöfe von anderen Monitoren ansieht, schaut das noch harmlos aus.
Irgendwo hab ich mal einen Forenbeitrag gelesen, da hat jemand 5 oder 7 mal verschiedene Monitor retourniert und ist dann schlussendlich bei einem >500€ Modell gelandet bis ihm die Qualitätsansprüche gerecht wurden.


----------



## Cyberian (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 23" oder 24" Zoll FullHD oder 1920x1200 als Alternative nach Flop mit Dell 2713HM*

Du findest das echt harmlos? Das ist ein EIZO Monitor für 290 Euro wenn ich dafür keine bessere Qualität bekomme als bei nem LG für 100€ weniger ist was verkehrt für mich ist das nicht tolerabel es nervt brutal sowohl beim Zocken als auch beim Filme schauen. Mein 6 Jahre alter Asus aus der Sig. hat deutlich weniger Backlightbleeding da bleib ich echt bald lieber bei dem...


----------



## Cleriker (26. Dezember 2013)

Der hat aber dafür in fast allen anderen Punkten das nachsehen. Eizo Monitore sollte man mMn erst ab 500 Euro in Betracht ziehen. Die sind vorher zwar nicht schlecht, aber eben auch nicht wirklich besser als andere, die weniger kosten. Der Großteil der Käufer hat leider keine besonderen Ansprüche und bleibt deutlich unter diesen 500 Euro. Deshalb ist die Auswahl darunter auch so groß. Nur Anwender mit bestimmten Ansprüchen geben so viel Geld aus und ab da geben sich einige Hersteller scheinbar erst Mühe.
Entweder du machst irgendwo Abstriche, oder du legst drauf.


----------



## Cyberian (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 23" oder 24" Zoll FullHD oder 1920x1200 als Alternative nach Flop mit Dell 2713HM*

Ich würde ja auch den 27 Zoll Eizo nehmen aber der hat auch so einen hohen Inputlag also den 1440p für 550€ oder so...es ist einfach schrecklich das man nicht einfach was kaufen kann und der Hersteller bekommt es hin die einfachsten Fehler wie Backlighbleeding zu vermeiden...

Ich denke momentan ich schicke auch den 2333 Morgen wieder zurück und bleibe erstmal bei meinem alten und überlege weiter bis ich die Gutschriften von den beiden Monitoren da sind und dann entscheide ich neu. Denn so viel besser finde ich den Eizo nicht das er mir 290€ Aufpreis zu meinem momentanen Asus Wert ist. 

Ich denke unter 24" bestelle ich auch nichts mehr neues, die Suche geht also weiter 24" oder 27" FullHD oder 1920x1200 oder eben am Ende doch noch ein teurerer 27" 1440p...


----------



## Cleriker (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin seit geraumer Zeit mit einem Yamakazi Catleap 270Q glücklich. Hätte ich mir wirklich nie gedacht, ich hab's aber auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen und wirklich sehr viel Glück gehabt. 
Keine Pixelfehler, kaum sichtbare Schlieren, bei schnellen Szenen. Dafür nehme ich ein recht billig anmutendes Gehäuse gern in kauf. Auch die Inputzeiten stören mich inzwischen nicht mehr, ich nehm das kaum noch wahr. Allerdings zocke ich auch keine online multiplayer.
Hier im Forum gibt's einen thread dazu, ich hab nur gerade keinen Link auf dem Handy parat. Irgendwas mit IPS und Korea. Für insgesamt 280 Euro das gleiche Panel wie das Cinema Display thunderbolt von Apple. Ich habe ihn direkt neben besagtes von meinem Schwager bestellt und selbst er hätte bei dem Preisunterschied auf das AluGehäuse verzichtet. Das Bild war nach unserer beider Einschätzung exakt gleich.


----------



## Cyberian (26. Dezember 2013)

Die Koreaner sind preislich schon sehr attraktiv das stimmt. Ich habe auch schon sehr viel im Sammelthread gelesen . 
Nun habe ich allerdings zweimal schlechte Erfahrungen mit "Markendisplays" gehabt. Klar kann man Glück haben mit dem Koreaner aber es kann auch schief gehen und dann ist es mit Umtausch usw. noch viel komplizierter. 
Das Entscheidende was bei mir gegen die Koreaner spricht ist aber die fehlende Ergonomie. Die haben zumeist keine Höhenverstellung und erstrecht kein Pivot wobei letzteres bei 27" eh keine Pflicht wäre  aber eben ein nice 2 have.

Es ist echt ziemlich Schwierig nen Monitor zu finden der mir zusagt ich dachte eigentlich mein oller Asus wäre eher schlecht aber der hat kein Bleeding keine Pixelfehler und ist für damalige verhältnisse sehr flott. Klar sind die IPS/PLS Farben besser aber ich schaue sehr viele Filme drauf daher ist ein Backlightbleeding eben ein NoGo.

Echt schade hätte so gern direkt Glück gehabt aber es sollte nicht sein. 

Meine Momentanen Überlegungen sind nun:

- BenQ2411T schnell und dafür günstig Pivot aber leider nur TN. Den Asus den viele als Alternative empfehlen würde ich nicht nehmen kostet mehr und ist komplett mit Klavierlack da gefällt mir der BenQ echt besser.

- oder tatsächlich man glaubt es kaum eine QNIX/XSTAR DL-DVI only aus Korea über Ebay.

bin aber für andere Vorschläge sehr offen, will echt nix übersehen.


----------



## Abductee (27. Dezember 2013)

Was hat denn dein Eizo,2333BK  für eine Rev. Nummer?
Mittlerweile gibt es ja schon C oder D?


----------



## Cyberian (27. Dezember 2013)

Sorry keine Ahnung nicht nachgesehen ist schon wieder in der Post zurück zu Amazon werde mir den eh nicht wieder bestellen daher hat es für mich keine Rolle gespielt. Sehe als mein Minimum nun 24" an oder eben eigentlich immer noch am liebsten 27" 1440p.


----------



## MaxRink (27. Dezember 2013)

Koreamonitor?


----------



## Cyberian (27. Dezember 2013)

Ja schon hadere da eben etwas mit mir wegen der "Garantiebedigungen"


----------



## Schauderwelz (27. Dezember 2013)

Ist TN denn jetzt sehr viel schlechter? merkt man den Farblichen vorteil bei VA bzw IPS Panele wenn der TN Bildschirm vernünftig eingestellt ist?

Hatte ja auch vor den Foris 2333 zu nehmen sollte ich mich für ein 60Hz Modell entscheiden.
Als 120+ Hz Modell würde fpr mich eigentlich nur der Eizo Foris FG2421 in frage kommen.

27 Zoll ist mir jetzt definitif zu gross.....hab mir mal den 27 Zoll iMac angeschaut im geschäft bei gleichem sitzabstand der umdie 70cm zu den augen betrifft. Ich musste den Kopd bewegen um vernünftig gucken zu können, das geht ja gar nicht! also 24 Zoll!

Der BenQ XL2420T scheint auch gut zu sein wobei der BenQ XL2411 das selbe Gerät im anderen weniger Gamerlike Design zu sein scheint für umdie 80€ weniger 

Vielleicht sollte ich erstmal den günstigeren BenQ testen bevor ich 500€ für den eizo ausgebe....


----------



## Cyberian (27. Dezember 2013)

Also fand sowohl den Dell 2713HM als auch den Eizo Foris 2333 von den Farben her besser als meinen aktuellen Asus VW222U (der ist TN). Allerdings denke ich wenn es einem um hohe Geschwindigkeit geht und man immer ziemlich genau gerade drauf schaut ist auch ein TN Panel ok, also zum Spielen, bei Filmen und Fotos würde ich IPS vorziehen denke ich. VA habe ich noch nicht selbst gesehen daher keine Ahnung.


----------



## Schauderwelz (27. Dezember 2013)

Ja und das ist es eben  Ich Bearbeite viel und gerne Fotos und ich kenne Halt die Apple Displays wo die Farben mehr als Natürlich echt rüber kommen.

Ich will mir halt nicht für meine Bilder nen kleinen iMac neben stellen 

Und Schlieren Beim Zokken will ich auch nicht  bzw würde ich gerne mal einen 120Hz Monitor haben


----------



## Cyberian (27. Dezember 2013)

Da bleibt wohl nur das Risiko mit dem Qnix/XStar aus Korea (siehe Sammelthread) die haben PLS Panel und lassen sich zumeist auf 96Hz teilweise sogar aus 120Hz übertakten.


----------



## Schauderwelz (27. Dezember 2013)

Definitiv NEIN  Ich bin zu Arm um Billigschrott zu kaufen


----------



## Cyberian (27. Dezember 2013)

Verstehe Dich absolut siehe oben ^^ ich traue mich auch nicht in Korea zu bestellen, wie ich mein glück kenne ist der dann Defekt .


----------



## Schauderwelz (27. Dezember 2013)

Eben und mal eben so ein 14 Tägiges Rückgaberecht gibt es nicht 

Aber ich habe mir grad den Eizo Foris FG2421 bestellt  VA und IPS Panele weichen ja nicht so stark von der Farbtreue ab wie vergleichsweise TN Panele.
Das Eizo Design sagte mir ja eh schon immer zu und die 240Hz sind eine schöne Dreingabe zum VA Panel  den inputlag werde ich wohl eher als besser emfinden da ich nicht gerade ein Gaming Monitor habe (Samsung BX2450)


----------



## Abductee (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab heute meinen Eizo Foris 2333 BK bekommen und kann das mit den Lichthöfen bestätigen.
Allerdings nur wenn ich schief von oben oder unten auf den Monitor draufsehe.
Schau ich in halbwegs 90° auf den Schirm, verschwinden die hellen Flecken komplett.


----------



## soth (30. Dezember 2013)

Das hat aber nix mit Lichthöfen zu tun, sondern ist der schlechten Kontraststabilität von IPS unter Winkeln geschuldet


----------



## Abductee (30. Dezember 2013)

Schau ich von oben auf den Bildschirm hab ich einen weißen Fleck in der linken unteren Ecke. Ist das kein Lichthof?
Wenn ich von unten in den Bildschirm sehe seh ich rundherum Flecken, nur in der Mitte ist es schwarz.

Ich behalt den Monitor aber trotzdem, wenn ich in einem normalen Blickwinkel auf den Monitor sehe, ist das Bild ja in Ordnung.


----------



## soth (30. Dezember 2013)

Jein, die Aufhellung an den Ecken kommt wohl durch das Backlight, welches du durch den Blickwinkel eher siehst, das ist aber ganz normal:
PRAD | Test Monitor Eizo Foris FS2333-BK Teil 6
PRAD | Test Monitor Eizo Foris FS2333-BK Teil 7

Besser, vor allem die Kontraststabilität wird es nur mit A-TW Polarisator:
PRAD | Test Monitor Eizo CG246 Teil 6
PRAD | Test Monitor Eizo CG246 Teil 8


----------



## Cyberian (30. Dezember 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Schau ich von oben auf den Bildschirm hab ich einen weißen Fleck in der linken unteren Ecke. Ist das kein Lichthof?
> Wenn ich von unten in den Bildschirm sehe seh ich rundherum Flecken, nur in der Mitte ist es schwarz.
> 
> Ich behalt den Monitor aber trotzdem, wenn ich in einem normalen Blickwinkel auf den Monitor sehe, ist das Bild ja in Ordnung.



Das ist was anderes das ist normal bei IPS aber meiner hatte es ja auch wenn ich gerade drauf geschaut habe (Siehe Foto).


----------

